# New to this world



## ctinsley (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, my husband and I raise and show ASPC/AMHR horses, but yesterday at a sale we purchased 2 tru-black yearling jacks. They are registered and my husband would like to make a driving team, the are about 14 months old now, we will probably geld one and he was thinking about maybe crossing the other with his AMHR mares from this driving team. Now the first thing I need to know is can these resulting foals be registered and with who? They will be considered mules, is that correct. Now, second question what is the best thing to feed them? I will probably be on here alot because I didn't know a thing about these little guy's, but they sure are cute. Thanks, Cindy www.tinsleysshadylane.com


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, Cindy!

Welcome, you have officially crossed over to the longeared side of life! Your life may never be the same.






There are a bunch of folks who know way, way more than me about donkeys and mules, I am sure they'll be along before much longer. The action on this forum is often rather slow, I consider it a lesson in the first thing you need when it comes to donkeys - patience! I can answer a couple of your questions, though.

Yes, the results of a jack/mare cross is called a mule. Mules can be registered with the American Donkey and Mule Society. Their website is packed with useful info:

ADMS

This is another site you may find useful, as well!

Mini mule

Now, as to breeding your own mules, understand that not every mare will accept a jack, and vice versa. Those "in the know" say that getting a jack young, and raising him around mares, makes it more likely, but it isn't a sure thing.

I haven't had to deal with the care and feeding of a yearling, so I can't be of much help there. Mature donks and mules are very efficient when it comes to food (read, _extremely_ easy keepers!) and are usually fine on grass or hay alone. More experienced longear lovers can tell you much more

BTW, I took a peek at your website. You have some gorgeous horses!


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Nov 1, 2009)

HI CINDY, AND WELCOME. YOU WILL LOVE THE LONGEARS. I HAVE 2 GELDINGS AND THEY ARE A BLAST AND SO FUNNY. I'VE HAD MINE GELDED BECAUSE I TAKE THEM TO SCHOOLS AND DAYCARES AND THE LIKE, SO THEY HAVE TO BE SWEET AND GENTLE AND THEY ARE. EACH HAS THEIR VERY OWN PERSONALITY AND QUIRKS, YOU CAN'T HEPL BUT LOVE THEM. ENJOY YOUR NEW BOYS, THEIR FUN.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Cindy, WELCOME to our end of the long eared world. Since your registration question has been answered...I will answer your feed question...A donkey does not need to be grained, unless he is working, and then only a VERY LITTLE bit. Donkeys are exceptionally easy keepers and will develope a crest if over fed. A nice soft grassy type of hay is the best. I only give my donks.or hinnys a small (few kernels) of grain, when they are in training as a reward, of course if a donkey is thin or is special needs, then you would grain them accordingly. Hope this helps. Yes, sometimes this end of the forum can be slow in answering, but most of the times the questions do get answered.



Donkeys definitely do have there own personalities and once you become owned by one you will wonder why you waited so long to become owned by one! Speaking of donkeys I need to run out to the barn now, or mine will come looking for me.





Corinne


----------



## minimule (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got the mule end here. Kilroy is my only donk and he was raised with mares. He won't even give a jenny the time of day.



I would highly suggest though, if you do not plan on breeding them, geld them. They will be happier and you will be happier. Jacks can develop an attitude if they are intact. I had a book given to me filled with horror stories of "jack attacks".

If you do breed them, keep in mind that donkeys are rougher when it comes to breeding. Jacks like it rough and can be a little too rough on mares. They like to bite and prefer being kicked and abused to get aroused. I've taught Kilroy to be gentle and don't allow him to bite. You can always get a breeding muzzle to help with that aspect of it.

You're going to need to post photos on here though!


----------

